# Multi Tool



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have had a Schrade Tough tool for about ten years now, and I use it quite a bit while camping and general around the house "tinkering". But, I know there are a bunch of new brands out there, and was wondering what everyone else has and if you can give your "pro's " and "cons" of your brand.
I like the Tough tool, because when I grip it, I'm not clenching down on the exposed multitool section like on the old Leatherman. Here's a look at the Schrade...
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DG

I know that Leatherman has come out with several new tools (like the Wave), but was curious what others like...Just in case I need a new one for a birthday gift- or something...


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I was first introduced to multitools in the military when they seemed to be coming onto the market. I liked the Gerbers best for the one handed quick opening option. I think most the early versions of all the brands would pinch or had the potential for pinching your had.

What ever the brand...... they're handy little tools to have. Just like the wratchet wrenches with the sockets in the handles. saves space


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have had a couple different ones, but the one I use the most is the Gerber. Just like snowviking, I like the one handed capability.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Is the Gerber heavy? Thats the one downside to the Tough tool- it's weight...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a Harley Davidson version but it's actually a S.O.G. The difference is..... Most have the handles with a rivet which is a simple hinge....Mine has teeth which actually magnifies the clamp down pressure and helps the pliers grip the items with much more force than what your hand can produce alone. It's like this one


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have three Leatherman - gotta stick with stuff made at home you know.

I have one full sized plier version, I have a Juice - smaller, fits in my pack on my dirt bike and the Mini, which has sissors instead of pliers and is on my key chain (unless I am flying somewhere) - I love my Leatherman, but I really haven't tried any other brand.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a Gerber, Leatherman "Wave" and Leatherman "Core". I prefer the "Core" to the previous two. Hope that is some help.

Eric


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got a Leatherman and a Winchester. Found the Winchester at Walmart when looking for a Leatherman for Jimmy to give his brother for Christmas, year before last. Pleased with both.
Darlene


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have been issued several leathermans and gerbers over the last 15 years and I have found the SOG to be the best. They have a compounding cog to increase grip and easy opening. Many different versions here.

Jared


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a Buck, its always worked good for me.

Bruce


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Gerber. I have used for years. Only problem is there is no where to get replacement blades. Gerber wont sell them to you and I do not wish to send mt knifes in to them.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I carry the Swiss Tech 6-In-1. It is small to carry easily and just large enough to fix something until I can get to some real tools. For an Edge I carry a Spyderco similar to this one. Mine has the full width blade. Handy for spreading cream cheese on a fresh cut bagel.


----------

